# Cooper's Creek Fishing



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 18, 2021)

I am looking into planning a trip to cooper's Creek this spring with my boys (13 and 9) to camp a couple nights and trout fish. My sons and I are all lifetime license holders, so we should have the correct license. Is there any recommendations/tips from anyone that's tackled this kinda trip with their boys? I just want them to have fun and if any of us catch a fish or two, that'll be bonus. Thank you all.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 18, 2021)

There is camping at Mulky Campground if you come in from the north by Coopers Creek Store off Hwy 60. They have a non flusher toilet and water available. There is also a lot of open campsites along the creek. My favorite is to come in from the south by Lake Winfield Scott and camp by the creek on the right about 6 miles in. I did this a lot when my sons were young and we had a blast. Good luck and take warm equipment as it is cool in the Summer up there.


----------



## Timberman (Jan 19, 2021)

What MM said. You'll have fun


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 20, 2021)

If you wanted to do a short hike with your sons exit the Cooper Creek store and go left and pass Deep Hole campground on left, and not far past that on the left is a marked forest service rd that goes a few miles to the swinging bridge over the Toccoa. Short hike after parking down to bridge.


----------



## Dbender (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm not a trout fisherman by any means! I went with my brother and his kids this past summer and we didn't catch a fish. My personal observations were it was a super crowded, heavily fished creek. There are better places to fish and camp, I'd ask for some opinions on here. That blue hole campground was less crowded and looked like a nice spot. The suspension bridge road is rough, and super busy.  Lots of cars on it but I wouldn't take a car on it personally only a truck.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2021)

Find out the stocking schedule and plan your trip around that. You'll want to get there early to get a campsite. It fills up fast.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice pics, but that's a citation in that last pic.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 22, 2021)

There are only about 15 campsites at Coopers Creek Campground, and if you keep heading south, more at Mulkey Campground. All are $15/night. Some really nice one's right along the creek in the Coopers Creek location, but as stated above, get there early.

As far as fishing, I'm a novice, but have had good luck there with a spinning reel. DNR stocks on Friday's, and while it can get a little busy, I've been able to catch fish through Sat eve. Fishing gets slow on Sundays. Crowd also disappears. 

About halfway through the Coopers campground, the creek takes a hard left turn, and there's another small creek that dumps into Coopers right there. I've stood there several times and caught a stringer full on a small trout hook and a small pink grub. Cast upstream into the current, and let it carry the grub past you, reeling to keep the slack out of the line.


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 19, 2021)

I have been going to the rock creek coopers creek area since I was 12 have caught lots  of fish over the years but I will say it is not the same way more people than there was when I first started going.   I have gotten to the point to where I find an isolated place in the NF and camp I rarely put a hook in the water it’s elbow to elbow. My personal opinion is the fishing would be better if fishing was not allowed until 3 days after stocking .


----------



## tr21 (Feb 19, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> If you wanted to do a short hike with your sons exit the Cooper Creek store and go left and pass Deep Hole campground on left, and not far past that on the left is a marked forest service rd that goes a few miles to the swinging bridge over the Toccoa. Short hike after parking down to bridge.


it's about 2 miles from deep hole to swinging bridge road on hwy 60 it's on the left...


----------



## transfixer (Feb 19, 2021)

You can sign up for weekly stocking reports via email,  do a search to find out where, I I'm signed up but don't remember the site address,  

   Coopers creek is ALWAYS crowded on the weekend,  and even last spring/summer was somewhat crowded during the week,   if you get there after its stocked and before the weekend crowds hit,  you can catch some fish , sometimes quite a few out of the same spot.  For the boys to catch fish reliably,  take some crickets,  red wigglers, corn, and maybe salmon eggs,  sometimes one thing works and the rest won't it seems.  

    I"ve been fishing that creek since my Dad took us up there when I was 13yrs old,   I'm 59 now !   I know pretty much every foot of the creek on the Mulky Gap side.   I never fished the other side (close to Winfield Scott)  very much,  we just always had good luck on the Mulky rd side.  

   Rock creek lake is worth a shot also,  its on the same rd as the fish hatchery , off hwy 60,  its just a couple miles above the fish hatchery,  good many spots to fish from the bank on the lake.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 19, 2021)

Here is the link to sign up for the stocking reports,  its weekly on Coopers,  and generally close to the same day each week,  so watch it a couple weeks and plan accordingly ,  if you can go during the week instead of the weekend you'll do better 

https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/GADNR/subscriber/new?qsp=GADNR_56


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 19, 2021)

tr21 said:


> it's about 2 miles from deep hole to swinging bridge road on hwy 60 it's on the left...


True but I meant short hike from parking area to said bridge.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 20, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> True but I meant short hike from parking area to said bridge.


i live about 200yds from swinging bridge rd. i think they re graveled the road last year, but haven't been down it lately to tell how rough it is....


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 20, 2021)

tr21 said:


> i live about 200yds from swinging bridge rd. i think they re graveled the road last year, but haven't been down it lately to tell how rough it is....


Cool spot to live, congrats. Fished behind the Cooper Creek store recently ( going towards the Toccoa on NF land ) and was amazed at the amount of downed trees from a big windstorm last year my guess.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 21, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Cool spot to live, congrats. Fished behind the Cooper Creek store recently ( going towards the Toccoa on NF land ) and was amazed at the amount of downed trees from a big windstorm last year my guess.


we had a tornado come through there last spring. it just missed the store and tore up a few houses.


----------

